# How to play Anaglyph & Stereo 3d videos on PS3 & 3d TV?



## rajatrao (Mar 16, 2012)

I have Samsung ua40d6600wr 3d Full HD LED TV.
Also got PS3 Move

I can play 3D 1080p Blue Ray disks in PS3 and watch them on the TV in 3D with no problem with the active glasses. But when I connect a USB pen-drive (with downloaded content) to PS3, it does not detect videos or photos on the pen-drive.

I can directly connect the pen-drive to the TV and the TV plays all photos and 1080p movies on the pen-drive. But it says "Resolution not supported" when playing a 3840x1080 movie file. The TV also does not convert 3D Anagyph movies to its own 3D format, so I have to see the anaglyph movie with red-cyan glasses instead of active glasses that came with TV.

3D content is available on the web in different formats. Some fullHD clips are 3840x1080 which have side-by-side fulHD frames for both eyes. How to play such 3840x1080 clips and watch them in 3D with the TV's glasses? Can I convert them to the TV's native format of 3D? How to convert anaglyph videos for watching on TV with TV's active glasses?

Also I downloaded some top-down clips but they too appear as two pics in a frame one above the other on TV. How to convert/watch them?

Will a dedicated blue ray player help?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2012)

Rajat sorry for the offtopic discussion I was planning to get one 3D TV as well how has your experience been so far with this model and how much did you buy this for?


----------

